

Uber Valued at More Than $50B - Kopion
http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-valued-at-more-than-50-billion-1438367457

======
larrys
This chart is interesting, noting that they don't use the world "unicorn" they
call it the "billion dollar startup club"

[http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-
club/](http://graphics.wsj.com/billion-dollar-club/)

